# كلمات ترنيمة بتفهمنى - لفريق الحياة الافضل



## sherysho (13 ديسمبر 2009)

*عايزه اشاركم بترنيمه بحبها لفريق الحياة الافضل*​ 
*بتفهمنى*​ 
*بتفهمنى*
*وتحس بى*
*تسمع كلامى اللى ما بقولهوش*
*وتضمنى وتشفق على*
*واصغر نور فى ما بتطفهوش*
*انا لى مين يا يسوع*
*غير قلبك اللى حبنى*
*بتضمنى وبيهمك اصغر حاجه بتهمنى*
*اصحابى ناموا بالليل وعنيك على سهرانه*
*وحتى لو كان ليل طويل *
*تبعت اغانى فرحانه*
*الضعيف انت سانده*
*شعر راسى انت عاده *
*والطريق اللى انا مش قاده*
*انت تمسك ايدى فيه*
*لو ما فيش حاجه فى ايدى انت ربى وفدى*
*وفى ضعفى تشفق على*
*واحتياجى انت ماليه*
*انا لى مين يا يسوع*
*غير قلبك اللى حبنى*
*بتضمنى وبيهمك اصغر حاجه بتهمنى*
*بتفهمنى.*​ 
*مفرح قوى انك تعرف ان اصغر حاجه ممكن تشغل بالك هى محور اهتمام ابوك السماوى*
*يا بختنا بألهنا.*​


----------

